# Off to a good start - New muzzy



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

After 25 years, I decided to upgrade the ole knight BK-92.
I picked up a 50 cal. TC prohunter fx 
After putting my old reliable 3x9 luepold vx-1, in which I've had for 30 years and after having it bore sighted.
I took two shots to see if I was even hitting paper and found I was about 5" low at 30 yards. After adjusting the scope, I took three more shots. I'm more than happy with the way the gun handles and is shooting right out of the gate. I just downloaded a BC chart. So next time I'm going to get it shooting zero at 170 yards which should put it at 4" high at 100 and 4" low at 200 yards and 12" low at 250, which will be my max range in the right conditions.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good for you ridge, I'll be getting mine next summer. Think I still have a couple years left in me for a DH tag for down south. 8)

Good luck to ya!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I sure love the muzzy hunt, it's definitely become my favorite hunt to look forward to.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sticking with my ole' Knight Bighorn. It's light, has great accuracy. "Good luck this year"!


----------

